# "Dependent child" advice needed please



## fish bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My name is Rob and I currently live in Windsor uk although I am originally from Liverpool.

I wonder can anyone advise me re the following, 
My wife and I are considering making the move to Canada and we are told that we have sufficient points as my wife is a catering manager/chef with many years experience and her occupation is currently on the in demand list, the problem is this,
We have a son who we obviously want to come with us. He is 18 years of age and is in the british army but will be leaving in about 2years time, we are informed that as he dosent live with us permanently due to his army commitments he is not classed as "dependent" and therefore can not go on our skilled visa application and as a result cannot come with us to Canada, having done some research on this subject the questions I would please like your assistance with are as follows,


1) The canadian immigration web site simply defines a "dependent" child as a person under 22 and unmarried, dose the fact that he is currently in the army mean he is not "dependent" ? after all he still lives with us when not at base.

2) When he leaves the army in 2 years he will still be under 22 and I,m guessing unmarried therefore would he then be classed as "dependent" even if he isnt classed as dependent whilst still in the army ?

3) Would it be possible for him to come with us on our "skills visa" become what they refer to as landed and then return to the uk to complete his army career and then join us later when he would still be able given the time scales to complete the required 2 years in 5 spent in canada to adhere to the visa conditions?

4) If we go without him and become permanent residents would it be possible to sponsor him to join us under the family visa scheme as either a "dependent child" as he would still be under 22 when he leaves the army or as an adult if he is still considered to be an adult under the family visa scheme which I understand allows you to bring 1 family member to canada of any age so long as you dont have any other relatives living in Canada. I do have a cousin in Canada but my wife has no relatives there so I,m assuming she could be his sponsor ?

We are not in a position to simply wait untill our son leaves the army as my wife becomes 50 next year and loses points taking her below the 67 points required so its a now or never situation , although we may get those points back if we studied and passed a french course .
I understand however if we do wait and take the french course we take the chance of my wifes occupation being removed from the in demand list as they are often changed and removed as you are aware.

Any help with the above or any other thoughts would be much appreciated.

Thank you in advance.

Rob.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally, the notion of "dependent" child means that the child is part of your household (which your son clearly isn't while he's in the British Army) and financially dependent on the parents. Reading through the CIC site, there is the option of sponsoring a dependent child if he is a full-time student and financially dependent on his parents. 

If your son would be interested in attending university in Canada, you might have a real good argument for sponsoring him as a full-time dependent student when he gets out of the Army. And that way you wouldn't have to delay your visa application.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

fish bob said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is Rob and I currently live in Windsor uk although I am originally from Liverpool.
> 
> ...


My responses may be all wet and, if so, I apologize. Anyway much good luck with your adventure.


----------



## fish bob (Oct 2, 2010)

*reply recieved*



Auld Yin said:


> My responses may be all wet and, if so, I apologize. Anyway much good luck with your adventure.


Thank you very much for taking the time to reply, it looks as though we will have to give the matter some very serious consideration.


Best wishes.

Rob.


----------



## fish bob (Oct 2, 2010)

*reply*



Bevdeforges said:


> Generally, the notion of "dependent" child means that the child is part of your household (which your son clearly isn't while he's in the British Army) and financially dependent on the parents. Reading through the CIC site, there is the option of sponsoring a dependent child if he is a full-time student and financially dependent on his parents.
> 
> If your son would be interested in attending university in Canada, you might have a real good argument for sponsoring him as a full-time dependent student when he gets out of the Army. And that way you wouldn't have to delay your visa application.
> Cheers,
> Bev


thank you, I.ll speak to my son and see how he feels about that option.

Best wishes
Rob


----------



## fish bob (Oct 2, 2010)

fish bob said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time to reply, it looks as though we will have to give the matter some very serious consideration.
> 
> 
> Best wishes.
> ...


Hi again auld yin ,
please forgive my ignorance in these matters but,

just to clarify your answer to me,

Could you please explain why after my son has left the army and becomes dependent once again , still under 22 and unmarried why we could not then sponsor him from canada if we were permanent residents in canada at that time using the family sponsorship visa for dependent children, after all the official canadian website states the family visa is designed to reunite people under these circumstances and he would by your own addmission be dependent at that time, the site says you can even do this from inside canada, so if our son left the army and came and stayed with us surely we could sponsor him to stay permanently either whilst he stays with us in canada or from the uk ?
He dose seem to meet the criteria when he has left the army and becomes dependent on us once again or am I wrong about this ?

Thank you in advance 
Rob.


----------

